# FCDSL System Freeze bei downloads [Solved]

## MonkeyIsland

Hallo,

Ich installiere mir gerade Gentoo 2004.3 um mein Suse 8.2 System nach 3 Jahren endlich in die Tonne zu treten   :Wink: 

Ich hab allerdings ein Problem mit fcdsl, Ich konnte es mit hilfe der Anleitung und dem ebuild mit ein bischen fummeln installieren. 

Drdsl erkennt alles ohne Probleme, Einwahl zu Arcor klappt, anpingen von google und heise klappt prima nur wenn Ich mit emerge nen download starte friert nach kurzer Zeit das System ein   :Sad:   zapp Standbild

 In diesem Thread scheint User habnefrage dasselbe Problem zu haben

Kernel 2.6.9-r13  fcdsl 2.6.20.7 WM:Enlightenment

Unter Suse 8.2 läuft sie problemlos, Ich hab damit alle Pakete für gentoo über ein chroot emerge gesaugt.

Ich weiss mir echt nichtmehr zu helfen.Last edited by MonkeyIsland on Sun Jan 09, 2005 4:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MonkeyIsland

Problem besteht weiterhin und nervt ungemein!

Läuft denn bei euch allen die Fritz ohne Probleme? Ein OS ohne Internet kann Ich nicht gebrauchen.

----------

## MonkeyIsland

So ein Müll,

das durchforsten der Logfiles hat bis jetzt auch nichts gebracht  :Sad: 

Ich hab fcdsl in der neuesten Version  emerged, trotzdem friert das System nach ein paar Sekunden download ein.

Tolle Wurst: 3 Tage umsonst installiert.

----------

## genstef

kannst du mal bitte versuchen einen neueren kernel zu installieren? also den 2.6.10er?

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge -va gentoo-dev-sources

----------

## genstef

oh nochwas, kannst du bitte einen bug bei bugs.gentoo.org aufmachen?

PS: Die Treiber im Ebuild sind übrigens die von SuSE also kann es eigentlich nur am Kernel liegen dass das nicht funzt. Möglichkeit wäre noch die Treiber von avm selbstkompiliert zu versuchen.

----------

## MonkeyIsland

Ok Ich versuchs jetzt mal mit den ganz neuen Sources und poste das Ergebnis.

Falls es nicht funzt mach Ich den BUG auf und heul mich weiter hier aus  :Wink: 

----------

## MonkeyIsland

Das Kernel update war auch nicht erfolgreich  :Sad: 

Bugreport ist eröffnet :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=76832

----------

## genstef

Welchen Treiber nimmst du eigentlich?

fcdsl, fcdslsl oder einen anderen?

kannst du bitte mal lsmod geben?

Kannst du bitte mal den treiber von avm versuchen?

ftp://ftp.avm.de/cardware/fritzcrd.dsl/linux/suse.91/fcdsl-suse9.1-3.11-02.tar.gz

----------

## MonkeyIsland

Also die Hardware ist ne normale alte Frizcadrd!DSL mit DSL und ISDN Teil wovon Ich nur den DSl Teil nutzen will.

Auch mit original AVM Treibern friert das System ein.

```
lsmod:

fcdsl        854756

capi          14496

capifs          3636

kernelcapi  41472
```

Ist allerdings per Hand abegeschrieben  :Wink:  kann es vielleicht daran liegen das Ich Kernel config benutzt hatte um das fcdsl ebuild zu mergen?

Wie kann Ich den Kernel nochmal komplett neu kompilieren, jetzt schreib er immer nur die Änderungen in den bestehenden Kernel.

----------

## genstef

Das einfrieren ist das ein oops oder sowas, kannst du da mal bitte auf der konsole schauen? (Wir sollten den fehler zu AVM reporten)

----------

## MonkeyIsland

Ich kann nur in der /var/log/messages nachschauen da das System komplett einfriert, Standbild, keine Mausbewegungen mehr, keine Tastatureingabe möglich.

Allerdings werden die Debug Messages nicht gelogt ... glaub Ich zumindest, Ich benutze Syslog-ng

Bitte sag mir wie Ich noch irgendwie verwertbare Informationen zur Lösung des Problems beisteuern kann.

----------

## genstef

du kannst zum Beispiel schauen ob du dein system von aussen noch erreichen kannst, ob sich da was machen lässt oder vom netzwerk mit ssh ein login möglich ist.

----------

## MonkeyIsland

Sorry das sollte mal ein Server fÃ¼r einen diskless Multimedis Rechner werden aber im Moment lÃ¤uft das Ding als Einzelplatzrechner  :Sad: 

In meiner kernel.config kann Ich die in der Anleitung beschriebene Zeile:

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIDRV auch nirgends finden

Bald stell Ich meinen Amiga 500 wieder auf, Diskette rein glÃ¼cklich sein (bis zur nÃ¤chsten Guru Meditation)

----------

## genstef

capidrv ist unter Old ISDN4Linux

Aber wenns nicht geht würde ich dir echt eine alte Kiste mit fli4l empfehlen für die zwischenzeit.

----------

## MonkeyIsland

Ich hab dank dmesg noch was gefunden !!!!! :

Stand ganz am ende der von dmesg:

```
mtrr: 0xd8000000,8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000, 0x80000

```

und im Xdm.log taucht es auch auf :

```
_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/bigwhoop:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.26-gentoo-r14 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux bigwhoop 2.6.10-gentoo-r1 #3 Thu Jan 6 14:39:01 CET 2005 i686

Build Date: 29 December 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jan  6 08:02:50 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

(WW) NV(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xd8000000,0x8000000)

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

sessions: SessionTypes=Xsession,enlightenment,

Changing kdmrc in /usr/kde/*

/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0: line 25: cd: /usr/kde/*/share/config/kdm: No such file or directory

Changing kdmrc in /usr

/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0: line 25: cd: /usr/share/config/kdm: No such file or directory

xdm error (pid 6278): Trouble getting network interface configurationxdm error (pid 6278): Trouble getting network interface configuration
```

Kann es sein das Xorg da mitbeteiligt ist ?

----------

## genstef

ja sicher kann das sein, dann ist das ein nvidia bug, versuch mal ohne X nur auf der konsole downzuloaden .. du würdest auch den oops nur auf der Konsole sehen.

----------

## MonkeyIsland

Ok, daran liegts nicht ich hab ohne xdm gestartet und es ist wieder abgestürzt!

Diesmal hab ich aber eine Kernel Panic Fehlermessage zu sehen bekommen, die Ich dann per Hand vom Monitor abgeschrieben hab:

```
Oops: 0000 [#2]

PREEMPT

Modules linked in : ppp_synctty ppp-generic slhc fcdsl capi capifs kernelcapi

CPU: 0

EIP: 0060:[<c0102b88>] Tainted: P VLI

EIP is at show_trace+0x28/0x90

eax:00000019 ebx:00030001 ecx:07070707 edx:00000082

esi:00030001 edi:00030000 ebp:000030ffd esp:c049cf48

ds:007b es:007b ss:0068

Process swapper (pid:0,threadinfo=c049c000 task=c03e2b00

Stack: c039b60e c01042de c049d150 00000018 00000000 00000001 c0102c70 00000000

  c049d0f0 c649d0bc 00000000 c0102c00 00000000 c049d0f0 00000000 

c049c000 c03e2b00 00010017 c03e53c2 c049d0bc c039c44b c010dc30 00000000

Call trace:

[<c01042dc>] do_IRQ+0x3c/0x60

[<c0102c70>] show_stack+0x80(0xa0

[<c0102e00>] show_register+0x150/0x1b0

[<c010dc30>] do_page_fault+0x0/0x5c7

[<c0103007>] die+0xf7/0x140

[<c010dc30>] do_page_fault+0x0/0x5c7

[<c01133b7>] printk+0x17/0x20

[<c010de61>] do_page_fault+0x231/05c7

=======================================

[<c01307a4>] irq_exit+0x34/0x40

[<c01042e5>] do_irq+0x45/0x60

[<c010289a>] common_interruput+0x1a/0x20

[<c01005f0>] default_idle+0x0/0x30

[<c010068a>] cpu_idle+0x3a/0x60

[<c0470762>] start_kernel+0x142/0x160

[<c0470360>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x1b0

Code: 00 00 00 55 57 56 53 83 ec c8 8b 5c 24 20 89 df 89 de 81 e7 00 f0 ff ff 8d af fd 0f 00 00 90 8

d 74 26 00 39 fe 76 43 39 fe 76 43 39 ee 73 3f <8b> 1e 83 c6 04 84 1c 24 e8 eb 10 02 00 85 00 74 e7 84 5c 24 04

<0> Kernel panit - not syncing : Fatal exeption in interrupt
```

Hoffe das bringht ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel

----------

## genstef

Du bist fleissig, so viel Einsatz hätte ich nicht erwartet.

Kannst du bitte mal deine append-zeile beim booten zeigen?

Die Zeile mit root=/dev/hd und so

Die Zeile mit unknown_bootoption lässt mich vermuten, dass da was falsch ist.

Da IRQ häufiger in dem OOps vorkommt wäre es schön zu wissen wie die cat /proc/interrupts auf deinem alten und auf deinem neuen system aus sieht (Unterschiede eventuell?)

Danke, dass du so ausdauernd hilfst!

----------

## MonkeyIsland

Ja Ich helf doch gerne wenn Ich mich dadurch endlich von Suse loskommen kann  :Smile: 

Hier erstmal die /cat/proc/interrupts auf dem laufenden Suse 8.2 System:

```
Rising_SuN@linux:~> cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:     627359          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       5960          XT-PIC  keyboard

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

 10:    1043634          XT-PIC  usb-ohci, CS46XX

 11:       2610          XT-PIC  eth0, ehci-hcd

 12:     785213          XT-PIC  fcdsl, usb-ohci

 14:      51871          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:        205          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0

LOC:          0

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

Hier die append Zeilen für beide Systeme:

```
# Meine Grub Konfiguration

color white/blue black/light-gray

default 0

gfxmenu (hd0,0)/message

timeout 8

title Gentoo

    root (hd0,0)

    kernel (hd0,0)/gentootest root=/dev/hda5 vga=788

title SuSe 8.2

    kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hdb5 vga=normal acpi=off showopts hdc=ide-scsi

#   initrd (hd0,0)/initrd 
```

Daten von Gentoo editier Ich hier gleich rein

----------

## MonkeyIsland

So hier nun die Daten von Gentoo :

```
    CPU0

  0:      417780           XT-PIC  timer

  1:       935             XT-PIC  i8042

  2:         0             XT-PIC  cascade

 10:         0             XT-PIC  ohci_hcd

 11:         2             XT-PIC  ehci_hcd

 12:      27766            XT-PIC  ohci_hcd, fcdsl

 14:      78123            XT-PIC  ide0

 15:        22             XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:         0 

ERR:         0 
```

----------

## MonkeyIsland

So der Nvidia fehler ist behoben, war ein Prob zwischen X und Framebuffer support, hat nur 512k Grafik Speicher angesteuert statt der 128MB.

Framebuffer ist jetzt deaktiviert, alles wird korrekt erkannt, keine Fehler, glxgears rennt  :Smile: 

Das FCDSL Problem besteht weiterhin  :Sad: 

Mir ist gestern aufgefallen das Ich garkein PlugnPlay im Kernel hab, Ich probier das nachher vielleicht nochmal aus ob das hilft.

Spätestend morgen poste Ich dann ob sich was getan hat.

----------

## MonkeyIsland

Einweiterer Tag geht vorrüber, immernoch nichts besser.

Config_isdn_capi_capidrv=m hab Ich auch mit einkompiliert, immer wieder hängt sich das System auf.

Eine Woche hab Ich jetzt alles erdenkliche ausprobiert, das ist doch Müll. Jetzt kann Ich meine komplette Gentto partition in die Tonne kloppen  :Sad: 

----------

## genstef

Halt, eine Idee hab ich noch.

Heute kam ein neues SuSE release raus.

Kannst du mal bitte die Treiber von

ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/linux/suse/ftp.suse.com/suse/i386/9.2/suse/i586/km_fcdsl-2.6-27.i586.rpm

probieren?

rpm2targz km_fcdsl-2.6-27.i586.rpm

tar xvzf km_fcdsl-2.6-27.i586.tar.gz

cd usr/src/kernel-modules/fcdsl/src/src.fcdsl

cp fcdsl.ko /lib/modules/..kernelversionhier../net

update-modules

----------

## MonkeyIsland

Ok, Ich zieh in gerade runter 5.4k connect scheint ganz schön überlaufen zu sein...

----------

## MonkeyIsland

Nee hat auch nicht geklappt,

Der Treiber in der .RPM ist sogar nur ver 0.4.0 aber egal ob ver 0.4.1 oder 0.4.0    es kommt immer Kernel Panic,

gibts Patches für die dev sources? Wenn Ich es morgen nicht hinkrieg geb Ich auf, dann hab Ich eine woche leben sinnlos verschwendet das reicht.

Gibts auch DSL Karten die von gentoo unterstützt werden? Ich mein unter Abfall Suse 8.2 läuft alles grrrr.

Hier ein weiterer User mit dem gleichen Problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=218125&highlight=kernel+panic+irq

----------

## MonkeyIsland

So jetzt hats geklappt   :Laughing: 

http://freiburg.linux.de/~zeisberg/howtos/fritzcarddsl.html

und den Patch für driver.c aus Version 03.11.02 wie beschrieben anwenden. Mit der erstellten fcdsl.ko klappts dann ganz wunderbar.

Liegt nicht an den Gentoo Sourcen, Ich hab rausgefunden das User aller möglichen Linux Distris dieses Problem hatten.

Ich hab zum Test xine (fetchonly) und opera  gemergt und alle Pakete wurden sauber gesaugt.

Opera kommt morgen aber wieder in die Tonne, was soll denn der Dreck mit dem Werbemüll, das ist ja wie Windows benutzen, aber jetzt bin Ich Müde, morgen bzw. nachher kommt als erstes Mozilla drauf dann wird installiert was man noch zum Leben braucht.

Den Bug mach Ich dann auch noch dicht. Ich bin auf jeden Fall glücklich endlich ein richtiges Linux zu nutzen und nichtmehr Suse Windoof.

Solved   :Laughing: 

----------

## genstef

Hi, das ist ja cool, eventuell können wir das in unser ebuild einbauen wenn du mal sagst, wo du die neuesten sourcen her hast? und die genaue url für den patch?

----------

## MonkeyIsland

Hallo also Ich hab die Suse 9.1 Sourcen verwendet die die Du als erstes angegeben hast :

ftp://ftp.avm.de/cardware/fritzcrd.dsl/linux/suse.91/fcdsl-suse9.1-3.11-02.tar.gz

und dann die driver.c mit folgendem Patch gepacht:

http://freiburg.linux.de/~zeisberg/howtos/fcdsl.diff

wäre ganz prima wenn das im nächsten ebuild mit reinkommt, Ich werd diese Kombination aber nichtmehr verändern ... never chnage a running system  :Wink: 

----------

## polobeer

hallo

habe alles so versucht wie es heir stand.

leider wollte er nicht alles patchen, woraufhin ich dann manuell gepacht habe, durch alle unterschiede der diff datei

dazu ist dann folgender diff herausgekommen:

nur für die driver.c

leider ist die diff 80 kb gross

werde nen link posten, sobald der server wieder on ist

sie bezieht sich auf dieselbe fcdsl von avm für suse9.1 vom vorgänger

gruss polobeer[/url]

----------

## funky1234

Ich habe gerade unter https://forums.gentoo.org//viewtopic-p-2529320.html meine Erfahrungen mit dem ebuild fcdsl-2.6.20.7-r5 und der Fritz Card DSL SL geposted, ich dachte es passt dort besser rein, Da es mich aber wirlich neugierig bin ob jemand anderes auch solche Probleme erlebt hatte poste ich hier im deutschen Forum noch einen Querverweis.

Gruss .... funky

----------

